# What's the best 10# braid for a spinning outfit



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been using Sufix 832 lo-vis green for the last several years

When I google the question, Cast King keeps popping up.

Does anybody use Cast King?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use Spiderwire 30# braid for my surf spinning rods and 6 and 8 # Berkley X9 for freshwater spinners. Freshwater baitcasters get X9 in 50 or 65#.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


>


Never Mind!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought some KastKing also, was reeled in by the reviews and price, it has a larger diameter compared to other braids in the same # test, I tried it in my field, seemed ok, have not fished it yet. They claim now it's made in Long Island, NY, but my box says made in China, so who the hell knows these days,...pop.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Never Mind!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Sandcrab said:


> I use Spiderwire 30# braid for my surf spinning rods and 6 and 8 # Berkley X9 for freshwater spinners. Freshwater baitcasters get X9 in 50 or 65#.


How do you like Berkley X9? I'm going to give it a shot. I know Berkley Big Game is an oustanding mono, especially for saltwater applications.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


>


What's the  for??


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> What's the  for??


 It was a mistake.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CYT said:


> How do you like Berkley X9? I'm going to give it a shot. I know Berkley Big Game is an oustanding mono, especially for saltwater applications.


X9 is great for freshwater fishing. I used to use Nanofil B UT X9 is tougher and casts better..

I do like the PP Maxcurato braid in 50 or 65# for flipping and pitching...


----------



## truffles1992 (12 mo ago)

I always liked fireline. Need to wind it on tight to prevent loops from forming


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

I started using Kast King last year and have had no issues with it. I probably would not use it for trophy fishing, but for everyday inshore species its fine.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been using fireline for the last 20 years. No problems.


----------



## truffles1992 (12 mo ago)

As previously mentioned, the *fireline smoke* has treated me well, it appears to get fuzzy after using it, but its just breaking in with no effect.
I recently purchased *Fireline Ultra 8*, so need to give that a fair review


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Spooled my brand new 2500 Shimano Ultegra $300 spinning outfit with 164 yds of *Berkeley X9 *10# and was extremely disappointed. The first 10 yds on my third or 4th cast frayed big time leaving only a couple of strands left. I was fortunate to get my rig back and had to re-tie. Stuff ain't cheap either. I'm going back to good old *Sufix 832*. Shame on you Berkely!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CYT said:


> Spooled my brand new 2500 Shimano Ultegra $300 spinning outfit with 164 yds of *Berkeley X9 *10# and was extremely disappointed. The first 10 yds on my third or 4th cast frayed big time leaving only a couple of strands left. I was fortunate to get my rig back and had to re-tie. Stuff ain't cheap either. I'm going back to good old *Sufix 832*. Shame on you Berkely!


CYT,

Never had any problems like that. Sound like you have a problem with a guide nicking your line. I would run a.piece.of fine nylon through the guides to see if it is catching. I did have a problem many years ago with my spinning bail nicking my line..

I have X9 on the six spinning rods I take to Canada to fish for smallies, largemouth, and pike every year. Hundred of casts each day and have had no problems at although I do use an 8 # fluoro leader most of the time.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't waste my time with 10lb braid. One thing I noticed about light line is the shortened lifespan. The 2nd thing I noticed about light braid is the amount of wind knots as you're potentially casting lighter weights. 

What size reel do you want to spool with 10lb and what is it that you're not getting out of mono? I have a 1500 Sharky for my ultralight rig and I was using Slick8. It sucked. I had to keep chopping it off due to knicks. I tried a 9 carrier orange line from Anglers (can't remember the name) and midway though the season it was easily breaking (basically cost me $35 to spool my reel and I had to toss it before the season). Maybe an old 4 strand braid might be worth it.

BTW, the X9 is really nice line.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Wind knots are not caused by the wind. You probably get wind knots when there is no wind. If you know what I mean. I use 8# braid with no problem.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

andypat said:


> Wind knots are not caused by the wind. You probably get wind knots when there is no wind. If you know what I mean. I use 8# braid with no problem.


If you have a bail-less reel almost never get a wind knot... almost..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No problems at all with 6 or 8 # braid with or without a leader. I tie a Palomar knot (not a double palomar) when I tie directly to a lur we or uni-to-uni when I tie on a leader. Keep line under presser and ALWAYS close your bail by hand...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I

Berkley 8# X9 braid enabled me to pull two bass out of this slop in Accident, MD last weekend on my spinning setup.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

CoolDude said:


> I honestly wouldn't waste my time with 10lb braid. One thing I noticed about light line is the shortened lifespan. The 2nd thing I noticed about light braid is the amount of wind knots as you're potentially casting lighter weights.
> 
> What size reel do you want to spool with 10lb and what is it that you're not getting out of mono? I have a 1500 Sharky for my ultralight rig and I was using Slick8. It sucked. I had to keep chopping it off due to knicks. I tried a 9 carrier orange line from Anglers (can't remember the name) and midway though the season it was easily breaking (basically cost me $35 to spool my reel and I had to toss it before the season). Maybe an old 4 strand braid might be worth it.
> 
> BTW, the X9 is really nice line.


HUH?? I use 6# Sufix 832 on my ultra light spinning outfit and after 5yrs still performs well, never had a wind knot either.
I have 10# on several of my rods and will outcast any of your mono rigs. Haven't used mono in years.
Braid also is 10 times more sensitive than mono.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

20" striped bass, was caught on a 6'6 M action spinning rod, Daiwa SS 1300 reel loaded with 10lb Daiwa J-Braid x8. Caught ~20 stripers on that and another similar set up, and even got a few on a 5'9 L rod with a Daiwa SS 700, loaded with 8lb PowerPro. No big fish (biggest was 26"), but tons of fun in the heavy current, and I was able to horse them a little as needed when they dove under the boat.

No WAY was I landing those fish on light tackle with 6-8lb monofilament. Those same combos work great for pond bass (even in some cover), and will throw Gulps on the beach with no fear of the yearling drum (mostly because I won't catch one anyway). 

The increased sensitivity is a nice touch. 

I've had good luck with PowerPro, except in the 20lb persuasion where I've had a lot of mystery break offs. Never a problem with the Daiwa X8. The Fireline fused works beautifully on a couple of old reels (Zebco Cardinal 4, Penn 716Z), though I prefer round braid for reels that can handle it (i.e the line lay management is not from the stone age).


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

CYT said:


> HUH?? I use 6# Sufix 832 on my ultra light spinning outfit and after 5yrs still performs well, never had a wind knot either.
> I have 10# on several of my rods and will outcast any of your mono rigs. Haven't used mono in years.
> Braid also is 10 times more sensitive than mono.


I don't use mono on most of my rigs (only deep sea when the cap reqs it and a ultra light rig I rarely use). I use braid on my 3000-8000 reels, but 15-30lb. I fish off the beach, pier and from a kayak. My reels change from rod to rod, depending. I don't have extra spools for them so what they're loaded with is what gets fished. I could get away with lighter lines on the yak, but too many factors from shore....sinker weight, distance casting, rocks, reef and other snags. No shock leader...just 3' of mono for lures or a swivel snap to high-low/T-Rigs. IMO, the quality of braid has changed since it was showed up on the scene. I'm surprised to hear that anyone gets 5 seasons out of their fishing line....especially 10lb test. I push mine up to 3 yrs, but when they start having issues....I change the line.


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Significant sunlight exposure to any fishing line degrades it to the point where I'll replace it way before three years. I like to start out each year or any significant fishing trip with fresh line on any reels I plan on using, and a couple will get line replaced during the year.

As for braid, don't like it, but it's a personal choice. I prefer mono for its feel in the water and the way it casts, but mostly because I'm used to it.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just trying to get back into fishing, now that I'm an empty nester. Any advice on how to spool braid. I put on 4lb and 10 lb, and have a lot of twisting issues, especially with 4 lb, not to mention I can't try the stuff for $***!


----------

